

FTC: Butterfly Labs Case Not Part of ‘War on Bitcoin’ - yebyen
http://www.coindesk.com/ftc-butterfly-labs-war-bitcoin/

======
yebyen
Did anyone else notice that the BFL site is still configured to take orders
for 10GH/s units, accepting bitcoin payments only? I thought that words like
"shut down" and "closed" were pretty clearly reported from various sources. I
can't imagine courts are going to look favorably on this action.

